# Bump under skin?



## Jennz (Jun 9, 2009)

So I was just at the vet and they did a check up aswell as vacination and deworming pill and the vet said all was well with Keenala my newly adopted kitty, but the other day I was giving her a rub down and noticed on her side she has a weird bump under her skin, feels like a piece of rice, and it moves around. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

_Skin growths are lumps of tissue that are within the skin or can be felt under the skin. Cats can develop small bumps (papules) or larger bumps (nodules) on their skin. These lumps and bumps are fairly common occurrences, especially in the older cat. 

Very often the word "lump" brings the word "cancer" to mind. However, there are many other causes of lumps. A skin growth or mass may be a malignant or benign tumor, an abscess, a cyst, a hematoma (blood-filled mass) or a reaction by the skin to an allergen (hives). Lumps are often benign accumulations of fat called lipomas. However, all lumps should be evaluated for the possibility of malignancy. 

What to Watch For 

Any new lump or bump should be evaluated right away, especially a lump that is rapidly growing, is warm or painful, is ulcerated or bleeding, is irregular in shape or is well attached to the tissues under the skin._

http://www.petplace.com/cats/skin-growt ... page1.aspx

Hope that helps


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Where is this bump? Is it up near her shoulder blades or general vicinity? I'm thinking it might be a microchip. Do you know if she's been chipped? Did you ask the vet when you were there? The vet should be able to scan and see if it's a chip, even the shelter you got her from should be able to test it.


----------



## Jennz (Jun 9, 2009)

True, she does have a microchip I know that. I also called the vet and they said it could be from her vacination, and it is in that area, so i'm thinking it's one of those two things. If its not gone by friday I will take her in. Thanks for the advice


----------



## im4cats (Feb 20, 2010)

My cat is a stray that I have had for 4 years and he is suspected to be around 8 years old. Recently he has developed lots of these pea sized lumps under his skin. I obviously took him to the vet and he is going to have some of them biopsed and one large one by his anus (i know its gross) removed. What worried me was that the doctor acted like he had never see anything like it. I google it but nothing really came up. He is also a diabetic however the vet thinks that the diabetes may have nothing to do with the lumps. I should also mention:

*He does not seem to be bothered by them, they cause him no pain when they are touched. 
He has not lost his appetite.
He is not lethargic. *

has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------

